# Nedd Pheasant Guide



## rsmithtesiusa (Oct 14, 2004)

I will be in Williston in the next 30 days - need to find Guide/place to hunt.
Can anyone recommend a guide service or area??


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Call 1-800-guidescaneatmyshiat

You can find enough on your own. Just start with whatever looks pheasanty to you. You might not see the giant #'s you would if you choose to pay $50 or more per bird shot, but you will have a greater satisfaction knowing you did it yourself. And they are there, you might just have to work a little harder.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I walked about 6-7 miles for 2 roosters on monday.....but it was worth it to me!!!!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

ps....maybe someone would be willing to point you in the right direction on here also. I normally just trudge through the public land here and there as i don't know anyone in the prime pheasant areas...south of I 94.

Recently (unless it is b.s.) someone traded some choke cherries for a pheasant hunt.

I do have a question for non-residents coming here for pheasant hunting though....why here??? South Dakota and Nebraska are much better.....I don't follow the thinking.


----------



## rsmithtesiusa (Oct 14, 2004)

Going to be in Williston on Business in the next 30 days or so - Looking for somewhere to hunt for a day or 2. Don't know anything about the area so all help/info is aoppreciated


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Don't waste your time or money with a guide especially around that area. I'm not going to tell you exactly where to go you just need to take a drive and knock on doors. You will find that not a lot of land is posted in certain areas.

Fishhook nailed it just hit the birdy areas, numbers are down up there but with a good dog and a little determination you can get birds.

Be extra courteous to landowners some of them i have known for a while are starting to turn bitter to non residents and resident hunters alike.

Pick-up a plots map it will get you a little bit closer.


----------



## rsmithtesiusa (Oct 14, 2004)

I know how it goes with the landowners - I hunt the Texas and Oklahoma panhandle and have landowners I have known for years starting to get mad. Problem I have on this trip is I will not have my dog. Is south of I94 where I want to be??


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't have a dog either...it would make it easier for sure, but i get enjoyment out of just being out there and enjoying the view and having the excitement.

When you get here go to a sporting goods store and ask for a "plots guide" and maybe someone there can help you get started in the right direction. A plots guide will show all public hunting land.

Anywhere from lake sakakawea and south will have pheasents. I'm not familiar with the Williston area so i cannot help you there.

fyi.....if you want to do some research before you get here look on the nd game and fish website...they also have downloadable copies of the plots guide online.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

You mentioned Williston, are you going there just for a hunt or other purposes? If its hunting only, stay south of I-94 and in the center of the state or east.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

rsmithtesiusa said:


> Going to be in Williston on Business in the next 30 days or so -


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I use to live in Williston and I would suggest not looking into a guide, people there are the do it yourself types and will appreciate you more if you go it alone. I do feel sorry for you if you are going to be there 30 days and only able to hunt a day or two, hunt more than that or else you will go crazy there trust me! Don't be upset if you get the idea thay don't appreciate out of towners or n/r's, I'm from Minot and moved there to coach highschool hockey and was looked at as a foriegner, I like to tell people I left with a boot up my rear, darn parents! Lots of friendly people as long as you don't pretend to be an expert, even if you are don't let them know it.

To bad you can't bring the dog, if you don't have a hawk call get one it may help depending in how you use it. You said you are comming up on business you may be able to hunt with somone in your industry lots of people in Williston hunt and somebody might even have a dog. 
tc


----------



## hookup215 (Feb 17, 2004)

:wink:HI fishhook just wanted to let you know why we hunt north dakota rather than south dakota.basically we were invited by a friend so we decided to go,but upon arriving in n. dakota we found out that the rain had stopped early that year and the cover was down,so his place wasn't holding birds. his place was in lemmon s.d. we started asking farmers and as they say the rest is history the people were very friendly and helpful,and oh yea ther were more pheasants than you could shake a stick at and the cover was incredible.returning back home i got on the inter net and to be very frank with you s. dakota pheasants are at a premium every thing is much higher there. i travel a long way and have just a week to hunt, so too pay 50 dollars to hunt and sleep is a small price to pay,but i also understand how it is not being able too hunt land that has always been available to residents for free because someone has thrown money at a FARMER AND NOW U CAN NOT HUNT THAT PROPERTY ANY LONGER UNLESS U PAY THE SAME PRICE


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Just stumbled upon this one trying to figure out who this 'Nedd Pheasant Guide' was......guess it was just mistyping....

Anyway, give freelancing a shot...you should have some success in that area


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

Get a plots guide and talk to some farmers 
:sniper: uke: Guides suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

rsmithtesiusa, e-mail me with some more specifics of when you'll be there i can perhaps give you some more narrowed info.

[email protected]


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey Fishhook.... Does that guide service that you left a phone number for above have a website? I tried www.guidescaneatmyshiat but didn't find anything.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

ok i was a little out of line...i'll admit it. But it keeps getting more and more frustrating. :wink:

Hookup...thanks for the explanation. I know we don't have the best pheasant hunting in the united states, too cold, and was wondering why people come here instead of other places. Reasons other than the obvious lack of license availability in south dakota.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Tail chaser are you serious about the hawk call?? I have never heard of such a thing. I usually hunt by myself without a dog. Sure it's tough, but every now and again i get lucky. I normally get 1 or 2.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Fishhook, the hawk scream is excellent especially on those late season birds in the cats. They make beeper callers for the pointer guys so when the dog goes on point there will be a loud hawk scream to stop the birds, SportDog also has a quail call on theirs. It's a pretty cheap edge for hunters with or without dogs.


----------



## labman (Oct 8, 2004)

Go to the River bottom land you should be able to find many birds with out a dog. I dog would be great but it can be done.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

If you do happen to hit the river bottom land be prepared for a long long walk and be very careful and cautious of other hunters. The bottoms are prime areas for NR's for the first two-three weeks or so but late season the cattails get really good but again a dog is a life saver when your in them things, they are around 6 feet tall in those bottoms. I have been down there a couple times earlier this fall and throughout the summer working the dog and didn't see too many birds around. I would still lean to going north although I have heard good reports of birds in the Watford City area.

If you do get into the trees in the bottoms, there are usually bowhunters in them everynight and i can't stress enough to be cautious i had some oblivious pheasant hunters come by last year that I had to warn that i was there. I was kinda ticked but they did push some deer my way. :lol:

Any how be safe and have fun!!!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

rsmithtesiusa,

check it out www.esetter.com and good luck


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

I would stay south of Williston, bird #'s are down the further north you go.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

If I were you I'd drive around in the morning and evening and look where birds are hanging out. Then look the posted signs, because it is 99.9% posted where pheasants are, and knock on the door. If they say no, thank them anyways and move on.


----------

